# Any Leonard Cohen fans?



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to see one of his shows on this tour. An amazing artist.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I am just discovering Leonard Cohen, thanks to living with new people who listen to lots of music I've never heard before. I like him very much, though I don't know him very well yet.


----------



## DavidJones (Aug 17, 2011)

No ????????


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I liked his singing poetry era the best.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Chrythes said:


> I liked his singing poetry era the best.


I would assume by that you mean his early work, but I would suggest that there is a lot poetry in the songs on Old Ideas.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Cohen fan, here!


(Hey, Meg,...where ya been?!...nice to see you, as always)


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

kv466 said:


> (Hey, Meg,...where ya been?!...nice to see you, as always)


Haven't been posting much because I've been busier than I've been in a long time, adjusting to a very different life here in Philadelphia (arrived about six weeks ago). Working almost full time, going to classes, and making four mile (round-trip) walks to Settlement Music School when I can find time to practice piano. And living in a very musical apartment (though not classical). The two guys I live with play guitar and sing, and one of them is teaching me a little guitar.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Here a Cohen fan too, I love his song Democracy... oh, and of course Take this Waltz !


----------

